# London Broil with Tequila-Shroom Sauce



## MilburnCreek (Feb 20, 2013)

*Ingredients*

1 T Olive Oil
3 Cups sliced fresh Mushrooms
16 Cloves fresh Garlic
1/4 cup Coconut Oil
1.5 pound London Broil
2 T black Pepper (may substitute Cajun Spice mix)
1 12-ounce can Black-eyed peas with liquid
2 T Worcestshire sauce
1/2 Cup Gold Tequila
1/2 Cup Instant Mashed Potatoes

*Instructions*

(1) Place 16 garlic cloves (still with 'paper' skin on) in tin foil, sprinkle with a little olive oil and a dash of pepper, close up tin foil, and place in oven set at 375. Roast for 30 minutes.

(2) Sautée mushrooms in 1 T Olive Oil over medium heat for 10 minutes.  Remove mushrooms and set aside.

(3) In same pan, melt coconut oil, and turn heat up to high.  Cover both sides of London Broil with half the remaining black pepper, and sear in coconut oil 3 minutes on each side. Then turn heat back down to medium, cover , and cook 5 minutes longer.  Remove steak from pan and set aside.

(4) In same pan, combine mushrooms, worcestershire sauce, remaining black pepper, black-eyed peas with liquid, and Tequila. Turn heat high and bring mix to to boil. Cook 5 mins.

(5) As sauce is cooking, remove garlic from oven; open tin foil, and carefully remove hot garlic cloves from their 'paper' shells.  Add to sauce mix.

(6) Slowly add Instant mashed potatoes to sauce to thicken. If sauce gets too thick, just add a little water.

(7) Slice London Broil, and pour sauce over steak. Enjoy.

Makes 2 servings.

*Nutritional Information*

  Calories	1,394.7

  Total Fat	47.7 g
    	  Saturated Fat	24.6 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat	1.3 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat	6.6 g

  Cholesterol	300.0 mg
   Sodium	594.1 mg
   Potassium	642.7 mg

  Total Carbohydrate	61.0 g
    	  Dietary Fiber	12.0 g
    	  Sugars	7.2 g

  Protein	131.5 g


   Vitamin A	26.4 %
   Vitamin B-12	0.7 %
   Vitamin B-6	22.0 %
   Vitamin C	24.9 %
   Vitamin D	20.0 %
   Vitamin E	5.5 %
   Calcium	28.5 %
   Copper	23.9 %
   Folate	4.5 %
   Iron	91.8 %
   Magnesium	7.0 %
   Manganese	40.5 %
   Niacin	21.4 %
   Pantothenic Acid    	17.3 %
   Phosphorus    	13.7 %
   Riboflavin	28.2 %
   Selenium	18.5 %
   Thiamin	10.0 %
   Zinc	6.1 %


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 20, 2013)

Would you like to come and start cooking for me and the wife


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 21, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Would you like to come and start cooking for me and the wife



If you live somehwhere where its warm during the winter...I'm very tempted to say YES....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

Would you be interested into sending me dinners in seal a meal via next day air on ice ? 21 per week is ok for now.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 22, 2013)

:food-smiley-002:


----------



## norbit09 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks and sounds delicious..


----------



## snoopy (Mar 1, 2013)

I love london broil, am going to try this.


----------



## thebrick (Mar 2, 2013)

Man, that looks good. I love that cut of meat.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just printed it.  My wife wants to make it for supper this week.  Looks damn good..


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 4, 2013)

Got all the ingredients, except coconut oil.  Gonna try and find some today, and cook it up tonight...


----------



## xmen1234 (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 6, 2013)

My wife made it Sunday night for supper.  It was fantastic.  I had leftovers for lunch yesterday at work.  It will be one of our regular dishes now.  I appreciate you sharing the recipe, MC.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you....genuinely delighted you enjoyed it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 7, 2013)

Has the east coast snow slowed my delivery Milburn? I got guest coming and  frozen pot pies aren't gonna cut it unless they smoke pot before they come so I can call it London broiled bro..


----------



## powders101 (Mar 21, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Thank you....genuinely delighted you enjoyed it!



Milburn, where have you been? Looking foward to some more recipes!


----------

